# owners manual for craftsman weedwacker



## fubarhockeynut (May 31, 2005)

i am looking for the owners manual for a sears weedwacker 21cc model#C944-517360 to download does anyone have one or a link to one?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What type of info are you looking for? That is pretty much a standard Poulan 18cc to 24cc unit and all of the manuals would be pretty much the same.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd say Featherlite, but not a Poulan Pro. Try here.... http://www.poulan.com/manuals_search.asp 

Mike


----------

